# New To Site--question about a small lump?



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen has a lump in his neck...squishy, could move it around, like your mentioning. Vet put in a needle in it and took out some of the "insides" and it was just gunk. Said it was just a cyst that was not hurt him. As long as it doesn't get too big that it bothers him it is fine, so it's still there. Sometimes it gets really small, sometimes a little bigger.

I would prob. get it checked out just in case, but chances are it's nothing!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

As my Maggie aged, she developed fatty tumors, the vet checked them out and said they were common and not to worry. Dogs get them as they age. If you're concerned, have your vet check it out.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Definitely have your vet check it out... that's the only way to tell if it is a lipoma. Plus it will put your mind at ease. As they age, lipomas are quite common, but I would never assume that a lump is just that. Much better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know you are getting this checked out and just want some reasurrance so here goes:

My old golden or goldenX (I'm not sure since he is a pounbd puppy) fellow has lumps, bumps, warty tumors and lipomas ALL over. Many of them are quite large, but quite a few are also about the size of a quarter and feel a "little" squishy. They are rather soft - not hard. He has them on his head, shoulders, underarms, hips, at the base of his tail, neck..... well everywhere.

He had his spleen and a stomach tumor removed last february and they removed a large lipoma from his abdomen at the same time. I didn't even know that was a lipoma; I had thought it was just his little fat belly!!!!!!!! and it was the size of two fists.

You and your girl will be in my thoughts and prayers for a lovely fatty tumor or easily dealt with cyst. I know how worrisome it can be. You jsut keep checking them over and over and over.........


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Definitely have your vet check it out... that's the only way to tell if it is a lipoma. Plus it will put your mind at ease. As they age, lipomas are quite common, but I would never assume that a lump is just that. Much better to be safe than sorry.


I agree. Goldens grow lipomas and other growths. My Barkley seems to grow them overnight. We took him to the vet last week to look at a growth that popped up on his back almost overnight. This one was pigmented black and outside the surface of the skin, not like a lipoma. He also had a lipoma we wanted to be checked. The nurse and vet found a total of 7! 5 were probable lipomas, one is some sort of benign growth and the original one is going to be removed on Tuesday to biopsy and make sure it is not a melanoma. We've had several others taken off in recent years and they've come back as benign adenomas, unknown types of tumors that were benign and lipomas. So getting it checked out is definitely the safe thing to do, because you never know for sure what it really is until they biopsy it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My golden Beau had all kinds of lumps and bumps but we always had them looked at by the vet because each one can be different. If it is a lipoma dont squeeze it really ahrd because it can make it burst and grow. Like a balloon. Good luck and we will say a good prayer for your girl.

PS Welcome to the forum


----------

